# more snow?



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

third major snow storm this year, maybe another 8" this weekend, i love it, anyone else?

these are from last weekend...


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, Joe, I love it too!!!! Can't wait to go sledding and attempt snowboarding!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Those pics are beautiful, but I don't think I could handle all that cold. A friend from Fincastle shared some pics of his home and the snow and wow it was a lot of snow. He is also a railroad buff - do you mind if I share that train pic with him?

Linda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Love the railroad car........that is a terrific pic, your town picture looks just like Lexington!!! We are suppose to get a mixture of snow and freezing rain. I always hate it when the power goes out. I wish we were getting just snow!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Yup, we're getting about 2 feet this weekend. B)


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I love all three pictures so serene looking. Especially love the railroad car, brings back a lot of memories, I was born in Norfolk, Va. and spent a lot of time living in Virginia Beach, Va. Makes me miss going to visit Williamsburg when it snowed around the holidays. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Beautiful pics!!
Were not supposed to get any accumulating snow this weekend but we got plenty enough back in December, January and we still have about 6 to 7 inches on the ground since it's been so cold. I don't love the extreme cold but I do love the snow. It's beautiful and I'd never want to live where it didn't snow!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:blinkretty pictures Joe, but I remember what the white stuff is like, :yucky: I'll take the :Sunny Smile: B) enjoy :Happy_Dance:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice shots. They have a neat old world feel about them. 

I hate the snow. We have had much less so far this year than usual. Don't know what is expected, and don't really want to know. Lol


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow. You live in a beautiful place. It's so idyllic...like something you would see in a movie.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Send some our way! I love the last pic. Looks like a postcard.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't miss snow but I love seeing beautiful pics of it. The tree shot is awesome.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Joe @ Feb 3 2010, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881368


> third major snow storm this year, maybe another 8" this weekend, i love it, anyone else?
> 
> these are from last weekend...[/B]


I would love it more if I didn't have to shovel it and if I could get a snow day at work. We got 5 inches overnight and all the local public schools were closed today, but my college...? business as usual. :confused1: Next storm is supposed to be on the weekend again. Ugh. :huh: 

I grew up in Massachusetts, so I used to be used to this. But after living in GA for 16 years I am a bit chicken about driving in this stuff and I honestly prefer to see it a little more rarely.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I love the last pic of the town all covered in snow.
It has a timeless, nostalgic feel to it....very pretty!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

We had about 6" last Friday. Thank goodness most of that has melted. I don't remember which day, but I think there's another possibility of snow for us next week.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love a good storm. I love your pics too, especially the tree.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Love it--nice pics!

i say if it's gonna be cold anyway, let it snow!

Me and my family love snow shoeing!

That particular storm is heading this eay (MA) but we may not get much out of it. They are not really calling amounts yet here.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

yeah same here... We are preparing for a foot or more of snow! NJ never used to get THIS much snow... well at least not since I was a young.  Here is a pic of my poor camaro in the snow last weekend! 7" of snow...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like Wash DC area could get 20-25" this weekend. :shocked: DS is going down there for an weekend academic group of about 500 kids. I know the city comes to a complete halt with any snow so hoping he'll be okay and be able to make it to his college on Sunday. These southern storms have been coming thru like gangbusters leaving us northern skiers high and dry. :huh:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW that last picture is my favorite 

Yes I love the snow (for only a very short period though). 

Kat


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

beautiful pictures Joe! i especially love the tree shot. so serene...


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Beautiful Pictures Joe!

I Too love the snow..... I grew up in Michigan and love the snow. When I was 16 we moved to Texas
I get so excited when it snows here! We get a few inches a year and it even snowed this past Christmas eve! Whahoo! 
What a holiday.....a real white Christmas. 

Sadly it has been pretty cold here this year and the cold has brought out the worst
with my asthma. I did not have asthma until a few years ago. So no more cold trips for me.

Thanks for sharing those pictures they made me feel excited to see the snow!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks everyone, the tree pic was my sons idea, we went out the morning it was still snowing, we drove by the tree and he said it would be a "cool" picture, the last picture is the downtown of the city we live in, it was quite the ghost town

they are now calling for 7-13" here, starting late tonight, weather service says 10-18", i cant wait :blink: :biggrin: :chili:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 4 2010, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881541


> Looks like Wash DC area could get 20-25" this weekend. :shocked: DS is going down there for an weekend academic group of about 500 kids. I know the city comes to a complete halt with any snow so hoping he'll be okay and be able to make it to his college on Sunday. These southern storms have been coming thru like gangbusters leaving us northern skiers high and dry. :huh:[/B]


Yup, I live right outside DC, and I'm already out of school for Friday(this week I was only in school for two days!), and may not have school Monday or Tuesday either, schools and businesses are closed tomorrow and Saturday in VA, DC, and MD. Remeber the last snow storm Jow shared with us, they are saying this snow snow stor is going to be MUCH worse! :faint: They said be prepared to stay in your homes for 3-5 days, so stock up. I went to the grocery stores today and everything was almost gone, but I got what we needed. We're ready this time. B) We've NEVER had snow like this in VA. Forget about global warming, I think an Ice Age is coming, or at least coming to VA. LOL

btw- You take some great photos Joe! We need to see more of your malts too!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Joe your pictures are great and I am so happy you love the snow so much, I see you are getting plenty more too, have fun shovelling your driveways, that's the part that we find difficult, but then we are old farts here and it's hard work :biggrin:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I have to admit I would have liked a bit of the snow you're getting - not ALL of it of course - but everything is so dreary around here now. Plus if we have 2 inches or more the homeowners association plows our driveways - anything less (like yesterday) and we have to shovel our own so I don't mind a 4 or 5 inch snowfall!

Enjoy - hope the fluffs have fun in it as well!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Not only more snow, but MORE SNOW!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 4 2010, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881541


> Looks like Wash DC area could get 20-25" this weekend. :shocked: DS is going down there for an weekend academic group of about 500 kids. I know the city comes to a complete halt with any snow so hoping he'll be okay and be able to make it to his college on Sunday. These southern storms have been coming thru like gangbusters leaving us northern skiers high and dry. :huh:[/B]


Here in Ashburn, we have 28 1/2 inches so far ... and, it's still snowing!!! The deck furniture is buried under the snow. I took some pictures ... will try to send them later. I tried to upload them on SM earlier but couldn't get them to come up. Will try again.

So, Sue, where is your DS at this point? I'm sure he will be okay ... but, I'd be surprised if the college isn't closed tomorrow. Better to stay safe and warm.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Those photos are beautiful Joe!! They look like postcards!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Sigh. I love snow. I wouldn't mind a blizzard, as I've just stocked up on food and made a huge pot of chicken broth. But all we get is rain, rain rain. I miss growing up in NY and playing out in the snow!! Thanks for those photos.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, Joe. Our daughter lives in No VA, and she said she had a foot to clean off the back steps last night to let her dog out at about 1 am, and it was still snowing. Who knows now? I'm just glad she still has heat, as she said many do not at this point. 

That led me to think about how we wouldn't find Coco and Lola in a foot of snow, never mind what's there now.

It's been not so great weather here, too. It was mid 60's today. We've had a rather cool and rainy winter in Florida. :biggrin:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

more pics from today...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

and more...


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

wow, beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Feb 6 2010, 03:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882598


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 4 2010, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881541





> Looks like Wash DC area could get 20-25" this weekend. :shocked: DS is going down there for an weekend academic group of about 500 kids. I know the city comes to a complete halt with any snow so hoping he'll be okay and be able to make it to his college on Sunday. These southern storms have been coming thru like gangbusters leaving us northern skiers high and dry. :huh:[/B]


Here in Ashburn, we have 28 1/2 inches so far ... and, it's still snowing!!! The deck furniture is buried under the snow. I took some pictures ... will try to send them later. I tried to upload them on SM earlier but couldn't get them to come up. Will try again.

So, Sue, where is your DS at this point? I'm sure he will be okay ... but, I'd be surprised if the college isn't closed tomorrow. Better to stay safe and warm.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks for asking Marie. My son's safely in his hotel in DC. He's with a high school org that is into politics and debating. He was asked to work on their winter congress as a college student (he was president of his h.s. chapter). He's doing fine. Got to meet former Supreme Court Justice Sandra Day O'Connor yesterday and today they've had debating sessions in the hotel, thankfully. I think he dragged the organizers to Costco yesterday to stock snacks and food just in case. That's my son -- the practical planner. He's supposed to go to his university tomorrow (they also got the arctic blast) but I'm not sure the rails will be working. The dorms are all open even if classes aren't. If he can't get a train he'll stay another night I guess. He's very resourceful and having a ball. Ah, youth


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

And Joe, great new photos. I love the look of snow outlining the trees. Beautiful shots.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:smrofl: Global warming :HistericalSmiley: Beautiful pictures Joe! I love snow!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I love the pictures, Joe. The snow is so pretty!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh they are great pictures Joe, enjoy the snow  
I have to wonder about global warming too, seems like more of an ice age to me, we are supposed to be getting two days of snow to begin the work week here, but nothing like the amount you are getting over there...I hope!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

We are gettin more snow Joe... tues-wed... Well at least NJ is.. 6-12" MORE! :shocked: We never get this much snow... never.

Here is from sat...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Feb 8 2010, 08:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883111


> We are gettin more snow Joe... tues-wed... Well at least NJ is.. 6-12" MORE! :shocked: We never get this much snow... never.
> 
> Here is from sat...
> 
> ...


No VA is too!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

right now they are calling for 2-4" tommorow, thats not enough!!! :smmadder:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Joe @ Feb 8 2010, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883379


> right now they are calling for 2-4" tommorow, thats not enough!!! :smmadder:[/B]


Just wait a day - we're supposed to get up to 14" over the next 36 hours so it's heading your way!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

We're getting another 10-25 inches Tuesday and Wedsnday. My school system is already closed for those days and I live in a tough school system, they always close last in the area. Some are closed the whole week! We've already used all our snow days.


----------

